# looking for differant carry gun



## snappersnatcher (Sep 9, 2008)

presently carry Glock 26 but its somewhat bulky with double stack,thinking of kal tech,anyone with any knowledge of Kal?


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I asked the same question about a year ago, here is what I got...
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=222913&highlight=kel-tec


----------



## grinder2g (Jan 16, 2009)

I carry my 26 in the summer and my 30 in the winter. I'm a medium-built guy and have little trouble hiding mine, but I "dress for the occasion". How are you carrying? IWB? standard holster?


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

snappersnatcher said:


> presently carry Glock 26 but its somewhat bulky with double stack,thinking of kal tech,anyone with any knowledge of Kal?


Lots and lots of opinions and more than a little rancor here :yikes:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=316271

Hoppe's no.10
Ruger1


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I had the same problem trying to conceal my Glock 23 in the summer I changed over to a single stacked pistol and went out and purchased a S&W Chief Special,much more comfortable inside the waist band.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

I use a keltec P-3AT and a Kahr P45 for warm & cool weather.

I would also give a good look at the keltec PF-9.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Get a Smith J-Frame revolver and never look back. I've got a couple of Glocks too and love them ..... but, to carry in the front pocket it's my 340PD all day long.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

...is the 642. It has a shrouded hammer and it slips easily in and out of any pocket you wish to use. It's my daily carry in a Milt Sparks pocket holster. I haven't looked lately, but I think it will handle the 38+P loads. Yes, it's a wheel gun, but it always goes bang when you pull the trigger. It's also my BUG when I choose to carry something else...which is usually my Sig P239.


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

I carry my Glock 23 and it is hard to hide let along being a little too big. Just purchased a Ruger LCR 38 special +P. Although I haven't been to carry in holster yet (on order) but it slides in the pocket without even know its there. Weighs just 13.5 oz and its a small frame revolver. Shoots great and the +P ammo should work good on anything I incounter.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree on the "J" frame. Instead of getting a slightly different/smaller semi-auto, try a DAO or 'shrouded hammer' J frame. 38 +p is plenty out of a 2" revolver.


----------



## grinder2g (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with the Scandium frame Smiths, only problem is I can't shoot 'em lol. I rented one before I bought my G26 and couldn't hit a target 20ft away, plus I didn't like the trigger pull. I hear the new Ruger LCR has a lot lighter pull, but I have yet to shoot one.

I guess it's all a matter of preference, as long as you can shoot it well enough if you need to (hopefully never) and it goes bang too, it's all good!

Just FYI, I carry my G26 either in an IWB holster or in a 5.11 Tactical holster shirt and my G30 in a Desantis hi ride.


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

5 clicks 5 booms. Fits in any pocket. The best carry gun is the one you will carry consistantly.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

SP-101 here. Just a little tricked out, but I can shoot it much better than the Smith, which sits in a drawer.

A little better on recoil, too..


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I find myself carrying my 340 PD more and more (carry every day at work as a backup in my front pocket) as my primary concealed gun. 

Nice gun and shoots nice, but is a handful with .357mag, LOL. Currently I carry .38+p hydra shocks per dept policy.

J-


----------



## SweetWilliam (Mar 9, 2008)

Love my Para CCO. Its a little heavy, but it is soo comfortable to carry. Nice and slim, no beaver tail or trigger spur to poke my fat roll. I did a slight melt down on it to remove any sharp corners and polished the stainless. Rides so nice in IWB that I can forget its even there.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

snappersnatcher said:


> presently carry Glock 26 but its somewhat bulky with double stack,thinking of kal tech,anyone with any knowledge of Kal?


Are you open to considering the virtues of a revolver? 

Alesi shoulder holster. Taurus Titanium 5 shot .38. 158 gr LHP's (aka the FBI or Chicago load) logging in over 60% one shot stops in center mass hits. Immensely comfortable and concealable. Can wear all day under a sweater, sweatshirt, vest etc. You can put the larger 26 in a small bag for carrying to and from the car. The Alesi rig is accessable sitting or standing. It rides under your left armpit (for right handers) with the barrel up and the butt down. Retaining snap. Spare ammo pocket under opposite arm.

One advantage of a revolver in cold weather is its ability to shoot THROUGH a coat pocket while concealed. An advantage that some feel is worth the capacity loss. If capacity is your concern, then carry 2.

Just my $.02 worth of experience.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

an auto will shoot thru the coat as well..........

about the first time you do that with the revolver, you will be on fire anyways, so you only get one shot !

:lol:


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

KIMBER KIMBER KIMBER Can't go wrong with a Kimber, I would suggest Ultra Carry, 3.5-5" barrel w/night sights....Or a Bersa .380 shooting corebond. Corebond is a concealed defense round specially made for carry.


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Walter PPS .40, lightweight, single stack. But I love my glock23, I am medium build and carry my 23 year around with no prob :coolgleam


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

hunt-n-fool said:


> an auto will shoot thru the coat as well..........
> 
> about the first time you do that with the revolver, you will be on fire anyways, so you only get one shot !
> 
> :lol:


You don't find the slide to get hung up in the pocket material? 

I am aware of the potential for muzzle flash to ignite coat fibers, however I would caution against thinking that only one shot is available to a revolver. A highly flamable nylon would be more problematic than heavy wool.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

BIGCHRIS said:


> Corebond is a concealed defense round specially made for carry.


Do you mean Cor-Bon?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

IF you are looking for a bottom feeder check out the Kahr lineup. I carry a Kahr CW9. They also make a little fancier version in a PM9. The guns have a single stack magazine and are only .9 inches thick. At 15 ounces they are nice to carry and fit your hand well. They can be had in .40 and .45 as well for only a couple ounces more. Might be worth a look for you.


----------



## toph513 (Feb 17, 2009)

The new ruger lcp is a great little carry gun. I have always carried a smith and wesson j frame and bought the lcp for the wife, but until she gets ccw I have ben carring it on and off depending on what we are doing. Great little back up gun if ever needed(hopefully never but nice to know its there).


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

$389 at Cabelas. Cheaper by a few bucks elsewhere. (I had points). Taurus 709 SLIM, single stack 9mm. 8 shots.


----------



## Ozzman (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the Kahr CW40, same outside dimensions as the Glock26/27, but single stack, fits better inside the belt as the waist line exapnds outwards. Many police offficer friends carry this or the PM versions as backups.

Buddy out of the Lansing State Police post noted that his department has recently certified the Ruger LCP as an acceptable department backup pistol. Fired one a couple weeks ago, good point and shoot pistol out to 10 yards and it actually will easily fit behind your wallet or in a smith inside the pocket holster.

Or go ultra good and get a Rohrbaugh http://www.rohrbaughfirearms.com/product/prod_set.html, dey aint cheap!

Ozzman


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Ruger coming out this friday with model sr9c.Check out gunblast.com for the pics and specs.I`m waiting to check this one out in hand first.Will be getting the walters pps 40 cal too.


----------



## PDS (Jul 10, 2009)

You have been carrying a semi, I believe. I would approach this, as follows:

1. Decide on whether you want to carry a semi-auto or a revolver. I carry both...prefer the revolver, because there will be less for me to think about in the heat of the moment before I decide to pull the trigger.

2. Then decide what brand/model you wish to carry. I would carry the best firearm I could afford because my life and those I may be protecting are worth it. You have already received and will receive more opinions and arguments than you need. In the end, it's your choice.

3. PRACTICE, Practice, practice.....and review periodically the NRA gun safety course for home protection.

We can debate ad nauseum what your decision should be, but, in the end, it's ultimately up to you, and no one else. 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## BradleyA (Sep 28, 2009)

Not Sure what more there is to think about. When I pull the trigger on my sig p232 it will fire wether cocked or not. I also have a kimber ultra tactical in a .45. Too heavy imo. I Enjoy the .380 in an ankle holster. There is a reason the sig is the most popular off duty carry for leo's.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

I Carry a Ruger SP101 2.25" .357 Snubby

Love it

Nothing to worry about...no FTF's, no possibility of stove pipes, no accidentally hitting the magazine release.

Just pull and fire...

When your in a stressful situation.....Keep it simple....

Also remember, Don't purchase a SD gun based on looks....it needs to WORK, not look pretty. 

Expect it to take some abuse as well
(i.e. scratches, sweat/moisture, dings, you name it)

Take that into consideration..
The SP101 is stainless steel, so its resistent to the elements, keep that in mind no matter what firearm you decide on.

Spending $1200 on a SD gun that your going to throw in your glovebox, under the seat, tuck in your pants, unholster and holster doesn't make alot of sense...unless money is no object to you.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

BradleyA said:


> Not Sure what more there is to think about. When I pull the trigger on my sig p232 it will fire wether cocked or not. I also have a kimber ultra tactical in a .45. Too heavy imo. I Enjoy the .380 in an ankle holster. There is a reason the sig is the most popular off duty carry for leo's.


Not trying to hijack or "start" anything but I have been in LE for 15 years and litterally know hundreds of officers on the level that I would know this info and I only know of one that carries a Sig off duty. Most either carry baby glocks and/or snubbies with a few kahrs and other makes/models thrown in. Nothing wrong with Sigs, they make a great pistol, just from my experience they are not the "most popular off duty carry for leo's." 

Got a link to any stats or anything to support this? 

Also what is the "reason"? That it will fire cocked or not? Any DA/DAO pistol/revolver will fire whether it is "cocked" or not. Only system that will not is a Single Action which requires the hammer/striker to be cocked prior to the first trigger pull. Or is there another reason? Just curious.

J-


----------



## BradleyA (Sep 28, 2009)

The SIG SAUER® P232® is our smallest and lightest pistol. Chambered in .380ACP and featuring a fixed barrel blowback action, the P232 is one of the most reliable back-up pistols available with a well-earned reputation as a rugged, accurate shooter. Its proven design of perfect balance, smooth contours and rounded, snag-free edges make it ideal for personal protection. It&#8217;s the pistol&#8217;s small size that makes it easy to carry concealed whether in a discreet holster, purse or on the ankle and yet the outstanding ergonomics of the grip design allow for comfortable shooting even in large hands. At under 18oz in the Blued version, the sleek single-stack P232 is a pleasure to carry throughout the day.No wonder it&#8217;s one of the premier off-duty guns carried by federal agents and law enforcement professionals today. 

I guess one of the premier doesnt have to mean most popular.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

BradleyA said:


> The SIG SAUER® P232® is our smallest and lightest pistol. Chambered in .380ACP and featuring a fixed barrel blowback action, the P232 is one of the most reliable back-up pistols available with a well-earned reputation as a rugged, accurate shooter. Its proven design of perfect balance, smooth contours and rounded, snag-free edges make it ideal for personal protection. It&#8217;s the pistol&#8217;s small size that makes it easy to carry concealed whether in a discreet holster, purse or on the ankle and yet the outstanding ergonomics of the grip design allow for comfortable shooting even in large hands. At under 18oz in the Blued version, the sleek single-stack P232 is a pleasure to carry throughout the day. No wonder it&#8217;s one of the premier off-duty guns carried by federal agents and law enforcement professionals today


So your baseing your assertion that Sig is "the most popular off duty carry for LE" is based on something that presumably came from Sig's website? 

Pretty sure we could look at almost any products (gun or otherwise) and find mention that that particular product is the best of its kind. Everyone is the best in their own eyes otherwise Ford would say stuff like " we make a great truck, but Chevys are better." LOL

Like I said Sig make a very nice product, but.......like I said I only know 1 out the hundred or so officers that I know that carry a sig off duty, and that includes depts that carry sigs on duty. But it has no bearing on me, just always curious when people make such bold sweeping statements as "the best" or "most popular" where the info comes from to back it up.

J-


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

PDS said:


> You have been carrying a semi, I believe. I would approach this, as follows:
> 
> 1. Decide on whether you want to carry a semi-auto or a revolver. I carry both...prefer the revolver, because there will be less for me to think about in the heat of the moment before I decide to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


Pretty spot on in my opinion. Have been "legal" for years before the "shall issue" language became law and I have gravitated from a bit of excess (Browning HP/2 spare mags, Colt Det Sp on an ankle, D/A .38 derringer in a front pocket, 3 spydercos, OC spray, Kuboton, etc) to a simple 5 shot .38, small spyderco, and an AA mini-mag (same size as a Kuboton). I've owned/carried a Kahr K9 and if 9mm was my choice it is a fine companion. But after years and years of carry - like so many seasoned veterans - a simple snub .38 was my final choice. 

Being prepared is ultimately more important - but most have to admit that carrying concealed is a PITA.


----------



## BradleyA (Sep 28, 2009)

jjc155 said:


> So your baseing your assertion that Sig is "the most popular off duty carry for LE" is based on something that presumably came from Sig's website?
> 
> Pretty sure we could look at almost any products (gun or otherwise) and find mention that that particular product is the best of its kind. Everyone is the best in their own eyes otherwise Ford would say stuff like " we make a great truck, but Chevys are better." LOL
> 
> ...


No more "hi-jacking" PM sent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Take a look at the new ruger 380 lcp will fit in your shirt pocket,alot nicer than the kel-tec,shoots good also.


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

I carry a Kahr P40 and it is a great carry gun. I believe they make them in 9 and 45 also. It's nice and thin. I would also look into the J-frames like the ruger LCR that KBB mentioned.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Charter Arms Ultra-Lite 5 shot 38+p revolver,12 oz as my primary,BUG is Kel-Tec PF-9,the lightest,smallest,thinnest 9mm,16 oz loaded.These two combined weigh less than a certain CZ85B that spends all its time in a sock drawer


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well you didn't specify this. Are you going to be carrying concealed or carrying open?


----------



## grinder2g (Jan 16, 2009)

one little caveat - I was in my local shooting hole recently and they have said that the hardest ammo to get right now is the .380. Don't know if that's gonna make a bit of difference in this discussion, but I tend to shoot my carry guns FAR more than my others. My vote is def for the baby Glocks or a small revolver


----------

